
Hackers break into voting machines within 2 hours at Defcon - okket
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/hackers-break-into-voting-machines-defcon-las-vegas/
======
cmurf
What gets my goat about all of this, is following the 2000 election (hanging
chads) the state by state push to modernize election systems was full of fraud
by election companies and politicians. They lined the coffers of for-profit
companies who demanded non-disclosures, proprietary software, were protected
from ever having their systems audited while in place, and tons of those
businesses went out of business.

And all the computer science geeks told them so, in advance, that this would
happen. And where we are. Those same politicians accused knowledgeable people
of FUD. But it takes a uniquely stubborn person to think it's a good idea to
buy voting machines that have at best a 10 year service life. That's not
better than mechanical voting machines that lasted ~40 years or more.

And what the hell are voting machines doing with WiFi and voter accessible USB
ports? The sheer stupidity involved in this... Who cares if it takes three
days to count paper voted for an election? The media probably helped push for
these systems because they love selling all kinds of hype including that of
election results for the now, now now political culture we have.

